# MY I.P.B. 14 IN THE RAW



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

DONT KNOW WHAT IM DOING WRONG BUT I TRIED POSTING THE PICS DIRECTLY ON THE FORUM


----------



## Jizzo (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Jizzo (Dec 11, 2012)

Use the link the says "IMG code".


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

THANKS


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

And turn off your caps lock


----------



## Jizzo (Dec 11, 2012)

^^lol ;D


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

i guess you have to upload one at a time.only the last one is showing


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Jizzo (Dec 11, 2012)

BTW cool boat.... I've been eyeballing these.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the big storage hatch you are putting in. great use of unused space. The core false floor is nice, the floor is so stiff you dont have to support it across the span at all? How did you run the floor under the back bench with the bemch support in the middle? Or did you stop the floor at the back bench?

Keep posting pics, its cool.


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

The floor will be filled with 2lb foam and I am making a full size bulkhead for the rear deck.the rear deck will have access through a hatch on the top


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet!!! My buddy is considering doing the exact same thing you're doing here. We're also in Miami. If we could swing by and check it out sometime, that would be great. He wants to pull the trigger on one of these skiffs, but doesn't like the fact that it's built like a Gheenoe as far as no stringers or false floor.


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

Sure,come on over.I live 1mi. east of bob(strongarm)


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I dig it!

Nice poling platform too.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

>


^^ That snot keel guard is it??^^
looks like it from how it was packaged. That stuff is a nightmare once it comes off and it will come off!


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

It is snow camo hydro-turf


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Is that livewell plumbing under the floor? What are your plans with that?


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

it is the drain pipe for the front storage compartment and the cockpit


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice Dave,when are we going to get it slimed.


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

Wasn't able to get much done due to the weather but I did manage to make the rear bulk head and cut up some 15lb. Coosa board for the rod holder's/supports and the pieces for the gunnel rails?


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

i also received some goodies from anytide and bass pro


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice work so far, looking forward to seeing the progress and what else you have in store!


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

does this mean i can go the same distance with a battery 5 times smaller







[/URL][/quote]


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

If you don't mind my asking, how much did it cost to get it in the raw like this? I must say I am intrigued by the possibilities here. Thanks


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice boat my boss is thinking about one of these. I wish I had found out about these boats before I started my build would have saved me time. And everything is done right. ENJOY!


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

been sick for over a week and today i managed enough energy to work on the boat.all i got done was filling the floor with foam and a couple adjustments to the trailer.here are some pics of how i did it.i have never had any issues doing it this way.


----------



## kaileeguess (Mar 3, 2013)

Great build


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

You Sir are gonna have the most badass IPB ever! Nice build up. I too am curious about the cost raw. Since you can get for $1800 finished. My bud is looking for another boat. After he sank his Noe in the ICW. This might be a better option. ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I really like this buikd
Your going to have a brand new boat, built exactly your way, on the cheap


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

I want to thank everybody for the positive comments on my project.without going into details the boat ended up costing me more than a finished boat.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I want to thank everybody for the positive comments on my project.without going into details the boat ended up costing me more than a finished boat.


yeah but look at all the fun your having


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

boat looks great man best looking IPB ive seen i would of done it the same my buddy is looking at one and doing it up like yours around how much you think you have in it with all the custom things because he only has 3 grand to work with for a finished hull


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you plan on putting any kind of motor bracket on the transom? Great build I like the layout.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks great, keep updating us with pics...


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> I want to thank everybody for the positive comments on my project.without going into details the boat ended up costing me more than a finished boat.



Yea, but its a more solid boat. I wanted an Ankona but passed becasue of the materials. Then I wanted an ECC, But they more or less ignored me. So I built my own exactly the way I wanted it to be. And its the most gratifying thing I have ever done.


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

[quote author=2A2427262C252726232D317F7F7F480 around how much you think you have in it with all the custom things so far this is what i have in the boat: 
3 gallons of resin $60
4 yds. of 1208 $24
4 yds. of 1.5oz mat $12
container of chopped glass $7
container of fumed silica(cabosil) $9
2 gallon kit of liquid foam $88
sheet of 7mm nidacore $43
poling platform $400
casting platform (dont remember,bought used without top from mattyvac)
16' push pole,push pole holders,and tiller extension from anytide @ $200
boat $1900 w/tax
sand paper @ $1,000,000,00
not counting the trailer and motor i have about $2750 in it.


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

> Do you plan on putting any kind of motor bracket on the transom? Great build I like the layout.


yes,plans are to build a dirt cheap electric jack plate(less than $100)


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

got some more time on the boat today and also picked up some more goodies at work


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

Very impressive work.


----------



## jjc0009 (Apr 1, 2013)

This is awesome. Can't wait to see what this looks like when you finish up.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

That conversion looks really Great. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Dave really nice job you are doing on your skiff ,I only wish I had your fiberglass skills and patients especially working outside not under cover ,you really started at the right time of year.The whole build is supper I really especially like the gunnels you incorporated into the hull.It absolutely sucks climbing into and out of a boat like one of mine here and so many on the market with nothing to step on when carrying multiple expensive rods.What rod holders to you plan on using I am going through this now? Did you get a motor yet? I have a 15hp evinrude here you are welcome to try I live just west of you, I thing your in the same Park a buddy of mine lives in. If you need to pull motor off for security reasons the 15 have a lot of balls and are much litter than the 25hp.Also they are taking about a lot of changes in the bay and Fla. bay lets hope they never happen.I wont get ride of the 15 for this reason ill pull the 25 off my LT if needed use the 15 and when needed throw on my 3.3 and pull it into the boat even hide it if necessary to areas that can only be paddled or in some cases poled lets hope this doesnt become necessary and nothing changes the 25 is also sweet but a little much to be pulling on and off all the time both are 2 stroke,anyway nice build sorry to get off topic. Thanks keep posting John


----------



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

I would love to see the plans for the jack plate please keep me updated.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Did you ever finish this thing? How much weight do you think you added with all the addons?


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Skydiver, did you get your boat yet?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

No, I haven't heard a thing about it. At this point even if its done this month, I probably won't go pick it up until after Aug 5th. I am working 55-60 hour weeks and I am not gonna take a day off and screw up my OT. 

I was out fishing in the cesspool of death (Mosquito Lagoon) today in the Gheenoe.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Any update on this beauty?


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

any updates wanna c this thing  ;D


----------

